# Experieces of managing thyroid problems in cats



## Sussexbythesea (20 August 2013)

One of my 15 year old tortie cats has got symptoms of thyroid problem with increased appetite (she has just now miaowed loudly in my face 5 minutes after having breakfast!) 

I'm awaiting test results which I should get today. 

I would love to hear the what experiences you have of managing this and what sort of treatments you were offered and any tips or pros and cons you know of. She is very dear to me and my constant companion for 15 years through all the ups and downs of life and I can't bear the thought of losing her  

Thank you


----------



## pines of rome (20 August 2013)

My little black cat Sidney has this and also renal failure and he is managed on drugs, vidalta for his thyroid, which he has daily for life!
 After thinking I was going to lose him a year ago, he has picked up a lot, he is 13 and probably on borrowed time but is doing ok atm!
I have found feeding salmon oil has made him look a lot better!


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (20 August 2013)

My 17yo girl was put on Vidalta too, she picked up a bit, but went downhill again. However, I think that was down to the vets being useless at finding the best dose for her. We had another year with her. She had a tablet once a day with a pill popper and she soon got used to the routine.


----------



## Emma_H (20 August 2013)

My old lady (17) was diagnosed with over active thyroid in February this year. Had some of the same symptoms as yours, weight loss despite huge appetite, miaowing very loudly in the middle of the night and poor coat.

She has been on 2.5mg of Felimazole once a day and had been really doing great , pretty much back to her normal self. 

A couple of weeks ago I knew she wasn't quite right and took her to the vet again who is now treating her for high blood pressure which can also be caused by hyperthyroidism. She seems to be a bit better now on her medication but will find out tomorrow if her blood pressure has come down.

I have struggled with the thought of losing her too, like you, it's breaking my heart but I also think she has had a lovely long life and I am thankful I have had 17 years of time with her.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (20 August 2013)

Thanks all - results are back and she is definitely hyperthyroid. She has been prescribed 2.5mg of Felimazole twice a day for a month and then to be reassessed. Seems double the dose compared to what your cat Emma_H has been prescribed - did you start on a higher dose? 

I was offered two other options - 1) take her to the Animal Health Trust where she would have to stay for about 2-3 weeks to have radioactive iodine treatment - that was a total no no as if I would send my elderly cat to a strange place half way across the country when she has never ever stayed away from home in her life even in a cattery. :eek3: That would probably kill her in itself! 

2) Operation to remove the abnormal thyroid tissue except he couldn't feel and obvious goitre so he thought this would be difficult and there are risks of surgery as always. 

Anyway she is bright in herself and I've stuffed her pill down with a bit of cream cheese so fingers crossed she will be OK


----------



## missmatch (22 August 2013)

I have 3 cats with thyroid problems and have switched to this:http://www.hillspet.com/products/pd-feline-yd-dry.html 
They were all on Felimazole but my vet suggested I try this and it has worked wonders for them. She had 10 cats trying this 8 responded very very well and 2 had no benefits from it. Might be worth a try?


----------



## Emma_H (22 August 2013)

She has been on the 2.5 mg once a day since she started and it's managing her levels really well. Blood pressure not coming down as quickly as the vet would like so her meds for that have been doubled. 

I guess only time will tell with your girl whether the meds work. I agree with you to not go for option 1 but maybe option 2 if it comes to it. The food posted by missmatch looks interesting.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (22 August 2013)

missmatch said:



			I have 3 cats with thyroid problems and have switched to this:http://www.hillspet.com/products/pd-feline-yd-dry.html 
They were all on Felimazole but my vet suggested I try this and it has worked wonders for them. She had 10 cats trying this 8 responded very very well and 2 had no benefits from it. Might be worth a try?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks - I'll look into it. I'm not sure about a specific diet though as she doesn't like dry food very much and despite wanting to eat all the time it still has to be the right food in her eyes.  Last time I bought a different version Hills she wouldn't eat it - I still have the pouches which I keep meaning to take to the Pets at home donation box.


----------



## sarahann1 (23 August 2013)

My old cat had over active thyroids, managed with drugs for a while, then had one taken out, fine for a couple of years the needed the other taken out. Pusscat made it to 18 before we had to have her PTS.


----------



## TheresaW (24 August 2013)

My Rio, who is 13 was diagnosed with over active thyroid at the beginning of the year.he had been losing weight steadily, despite eating well and seeming fine in himself.  He had bloods taken last year as vet could feel his thyroid was enlarged, but bloods came back normal.  He continued to lose weight, so we took him to a different vet where I suggested I thought it was thyroid.  He could feel it immediately, but as his previous bloods were normal, he tested his bloods for everything.  His thyroid levels were off the scale, and he couldn't believe he'd had a previous negative result before.  All kidney functions etc are fine thankfully.  He has been on vidalta for around 8 months and has put on loads of weight.  He had a second blood test 5 months ago, and his levels were still off the scale, so his dosage was increased.  He is due another blood test next month.  The vet has suggested removing his thyroid once his levels are stabilised.  I'm not sure due to some things I have heard that can happen after the op, but will wait and see.  As he is as the moment, he is doing really well.


----------



## Persephone (26 August 2013)

My 17 y/o lady was dx as Hyperthroid a year ago.

She has 2.5mg Felimazole tablets, it's a bit of a faff, as she has to have 1 per day for 2 days, then 2 tablets on the 3rd day to get the levels right.

She is blood tested every 3 months to check her thyroid levels and also her liver and kidneys as they can be affected if the thryoid drops too low.

But all in all, she's doing great, she put the weight back on, her appetite is normal, and she is her usual sunny self


----------



## Persephone (26 August 2013)

I thought Goitre came with Hypothyroid?

I didn't fancy the surgery for mine much tbh, luckily we have a specialist cat vet, so we are in good hands


----------

